# Newbie Here just wanting to say Hi & help lol



## izzylizzy22 (May 9, 2013)

Hi All

Just wanted to say hi to everyone as I'm new here and about to start this cycle of IVF have an app on Monday to discuss my treatment planning. Quite apprehensive as I knew no one who had gone through this so was search on the internet for information and found you guys (what a blessing  )

Anyone who has got any advice on what to expect it would be greatly appreciated?

And best wishes to you all xxx


----------



## Sparkle_ (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey  

I've got an appt end of July for treatment planning - so hopefully start tx in next couple of months  

Good luck x


----------



## izzylizzy22 (May 9, 2013)

I actually had my tx planning app on 13.05. I also had some blood tests done and a follow up app for today.

AMH all normal and will be going on the long protocol.

Had a scan done and everything seem to be fine with that (well they didn't say anything).

Booked in provisionally for my first cycle and egg collection w/c either 22.07 or 29.07.

It's all come round so quick. Spent an hour waiting at the pharmacy today and came home with my drugs, sharps box, daily plan.

And my attempted at drawing the medicine into the syringe for the needle was awful lol

Good luck for when you get your planning app, everything moves much more quickly when you get to this point x

Best start giving out my         xx


----------

